# nub questions



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Im thinking of playing WFB and I am considering playing chaos warriors, tomb kings, or skaven. I have learned the rules for the game (the best someone could without playing), and I havent had a chance to play with anyone (not many players in AK). So I had a few questions regarding starting out and which army would be good for starters. Also I might be collecting two armies so that I can get some friends into the game.

Which of the 3 listed would be a good start?

What should I get first?

What would be a good starting list to learn the rules better?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Ninjurai said:


> Im thinking of playing WFB and I am considering playing chaos warriors, tomb kings, or skaven. I have learned the rules for the game (the best someone could without playing), and I havent had a chance to play with anyone (not many players in AK). So I had a few questions regarding starting out and which army would be good for starters. Also I might be collecting two armies so that I can get some friends into the game.
> 
> Which of the 3 listed would be a good start?
> 
> ...


1) I would suggest starting with Warriors of Chaos, though skaven are a good choice too. Tomb kings are an older army, though they might be getting an update sometime soon, I don't know when that might be. I'd suggest warriors to start with, as they're a solid choice, and easy to collect, and, while skaven are a good army, you need a LOT of models for a good build. There is an excellent sticky in the forum about which army to choose, and basic info on all the armies - check it out, its very worth it.

2) A battalion box would be the best place to start - they're usually a good base to start with, which you can add boxes onto. What you get from there usually depends on the army you collect, so decide on that first.

3)Even if you're not collecting goblins or dwarves, the Battle for Skull Pass set is an excellent starting set - it helps teach you the rules with a simple little set, it's pretty cheap for what it is, and the rule book is far more handy to use than the big one in my opinion. Otherwise, if you can, just get into a local GW or game store and try to get someone to give you an intro game - the best way to learn.

Hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Of those 3, as said, Warriors of Chaos are the best choice for someone new. They're flexible, and powerful, though they are almost always outnumbered. This makes them easy to collect however. Skaven however, require alot of models, but they're recently updated, and apparently have some really fun rules. Tomb Kings are old, and difficult to play with, though you will be a minority, which can appeal to some people I hear.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd say Skaven, they are fun to play with, very new army book and some really killer units, if you have the funds go for them!


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Ninjurai said:


> Im thinking of playing WFB and I am considering playing chaos warriors, tomb kings, or skaven. I have learned the rules for the game (the best someone could without playing), and I havent had a chance to play with anyone (not many players in AK). So I had a few questions regarding starting out and which army would be good for starters. Also I might be collecting two armies so that I can get some friends into the game.
> 
> Which of the 3 listed would be a good start?
> 
> ...


Hey, you're in Alaska too? Niice. I usually go up to anchorage to get my models(20% off FTW).

1). Probably been said before, but I would go with WoC or Skaven. Skaven are a little rarer(that could be different in Anchorage due to new dex, but the new one didn't bring in any new players here), and both are very different playstyles. Two of the main disadvantages of them is that WoC suffers from Necron syndrome(lack of variety), and Skaven has a crapload to paint. TK are a little too weak to be playing as your first army, but they should be getting a new dex sometime in '10 or '11.

2). A battalion is always a nice choice.

3). I honestly can't say much on this, as I only play Lizardmen. But for Skaven, the(often slightly changed) list I go up against is something like 3 regiments of 20 clanrats, a regiment of 20 slaves, a unit of Rat Ogres with one upgrade thing, and two units of 3 Jezzails. That's the old codex though, I don't know what he fields now, but it's a fairly simple list that works fairly well as an all-comers friendly list(though, I almost always beat him).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

WOC are an all hth army if you want to learn the aspecs of the game in an all around aspect you need to go with skaven in your choces. now i have over 5000 pnts in WOC and in Skaven, and have seen that skaven are a much more versitile army. they are no were near as tough as WOC in HTH but they make up with it by swarming. they are truly a hord army. with things like the spikey pickle (pluage furnace) as its called in my group, that make units unbreakable really puts a hurt on other armies. plus once you start collecting you will find that you can design your army to difrent fighting stlyes as to were WOC it hand to hand agien and agien and agien... somtimes with a little more magic but mostly hth, the same tactic over and over agien. with skaven you can do it all, magic, shooting , scouty, and HTH


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Dragearen said:


> Hey, you're in Alaska too? Niice. I usually go up to anchorage to get my models(20% off FTW).


HobbyCraft FTW with 5% military on non GW stuff they are hard to beat for gaming needs, but now that my 40k army is nearly complete I can start working on something else. Gunna be skaven i think...I like the swarming rodent idea.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

If you don't like melee go for Tomb Kings
If you like melee go for Warriors of Chaos
If you don't like hordes go for Warriors of Chaos
If you like hordes go for Skaven
If you don't like difficult/minority armies go for Warriors of Chaos or Skaven
If you like difficult/minority go for Tomb Kings

I think if you generally want to learn rules go either for Battle for Skull Pass or Skaven/Tomb Kings. This is because Warriors of Chaos don't really have shooty units.

Also, when picking an army take into account background, looks of models, general appeal and budget. For example, if you are on a low budget Skaven isn't the best choice, but if you like the general appeal of fielding an army of undead warriors, that might steer you slightly towards Tomb Kings.

A good place to start with most armies is a battalion and a Hero. This means you can play as soon as you've built the models, as you will have a legal army. Afterwards you will want to add to your army, buying other models so you will have a solid core to build around. Don't forget to buy a big rule book and army book, because you need these if you don't already have them. The relationship between the starter set rule book and big rulebook is a bit different than in 40k. In 40k it is just a smaller rulebook without the fluff/hobby section. In fantasy the small rulebook is only the basic rules, the big rulebook has the advanced rules as well such as magic, weapon type, unit command rules on top of fluff/hobby section. So you need to buy the big rulebook to get the full picture. At least, that's what I was told, feel free to correct me anyone.

In the end it is totally up to you. I went against everyone's recommendations and got Tomb Kings, which I am really happy with,l I'm glad I didn't listen.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

WoC can shoot, just not much. They are alot tougher than skaven and don't run at the sound of a large "BOO" Skaven will give you the ability to learn more of the rules though, especially break tests!

Tactics wise Skaven units should be around 30 strong, supported by slaves, skyre do hickies, eshin infiltraitors, etc. The unbreakable 39 strong plague monk unit with a wreaking ball is a current favourite of mine 

WoCs rely on tough warriors with strong chars and a hound screen


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I'd say Skaven, they are fun to play with, very new army book and some really killer units, if you have the funds go for them!


I Agree More Children For The Horned Rat .


----------

